

6 reasons for bootstrapping before accepting VC money - arnorhs
http://gunniho.com/post/571517013/bootstrapping

======
hartror
One thing to consider is there is a danger of bootstrapping your way out of
the nice little pigeon holes that VCs build to make decisions. They don't know
what to do with you if you haven't been through the "normal" steps they are
use to. Not only that but they can't get the kind of slice of the pie they
normally get on the terms they have boilerplates for and get frustrated.

Not that it should discourage you from bootstrapping as it is still a valid
way of doing things. I am sure there is ludacris amounts of investment out
there that doesn't worry about the norm.

